# motorcycle conversion



## orlandi (May 6, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I am relatively new to ev conversions and wanted to start out with a motorcycle conversion. Although i have gone over the web its a lil hard for me to find some clear answers, for the conversion I want to use 4 12v 500ah batteries from vmaxtanks. Which brings me to my first question, can I use these batteries? And if I can what motor would be best to use, could it be a 48v ? Im pretty lost here and anything you guys have to offer would be greatly appreciated. All I am really looking for in this conversion is to be able to have an electric vehicle and still travel fairly long distances.
Thanks


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

orlandi said:


> ....I want to use 4 12v 500ah batteries....


Hi and welcome. You should double check. This will weigh a ton, well, at least a half a ton.


----------



## orlandi (May 6, 2013)

Thanks I hadn't thought about that. I just checked and it said battery shipping weigh would be 415 lbs. How much should the batterys for motorcycles weigh?


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

orlandi said:


> Thanks I hadn't thought about that. I just checked and it said battery shipping weigh would be 415 lbs. How much should the batterys for motorcycles weigh?


 my 4.44kwh battery weighs 69.69 lbs and can make 180hp!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

orlandi said:


> Thanks I hadn't thought about that. I just checked and it said battery shipping weigh would be 415 lbs. How much should the batterys for motorcycles weigh?


I couldn't find a 500Ah battery on that site. But 415 lb would be for each, so over 1600 lbs for the 48V set on the bike  

Usable Ampere hours from lead acid batteries is a different story from the advertised number you find on the interweb or brochure. You might as well cut those numbers in half. With Lithium you can use 80% with regularity.

Look around for examples of MC conversions. See the EVAlbum. Maybe visit elmoto.net. Also check out Brammo and Zero production EV MC.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

First tell us:

Range requirement?
Budget?
Top speed requirement?


----------

